# كيفيه حساب الاطوال الموجيه



## nedaa sade (28 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من حضرتكم افادتي بكيفيه معرفه الاطول الموجيه لبعض العناصر .......
خاصه عنصر الحديد المتواجد في هيموغلوبين الدم ....ما هو الطول الموجي الذي يمتصه ؟؟

وايضا اريد معرفه اذا اردت قياس تركيز الهيموغلوبين بالدم عن طريق ارسال شعاع ضوئي بتردد معين ............وما هو الطول الموجي الذي علي ارساله .......؟؟؟
او اي معلومات متعلقه بهذا الموضوع ............ارجو افادتي 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------

